# Water supply report



## Marios (6 May 2022)

Hi all,

Below are the results of the quality control of drinking water regarding the "Chemical Control" (whatever that means) for my local tap water supply that I was able to retrieve from the Government Laboratory of Cyprus. These results concern the 2nd semester of 2020. 


pH7.9​Conductivity (25°C)819​μS/cmNH4+0​Sb0​As0​B0​SO4=73​mg/lCd0​Mn0​Pb0​Na+37​mg/lNi1.2​μg/lNO3-3​mg/lNO2-0​Total organic carbon (TOC)0.9​mg/lSe2.1​μg/lHg0​F-0​Cu0​Cl-47​mg/lCr2.2​μg/l

Anyone care to explain what my results say? I am trying to understand if any of the above values play any important role to my tank's water chemistry and dosing regime, which is attached and is based on Clive's E.I. target. 

P.S.
1) I am new to this hobby and I am trying to get a better understanding on whatever I can.  
2) I have been using the IFC Aquarium Fertilizer Calculator and would like to express my thanks to @Zeus. , @Hanuman and anyone else that contributed to the creation of this amazing calculator.


----------



## dw1305 (6 May 2022)

Hi all


Marios said:


> pH7.9​Conductivity (25°C)819​μS/cm
> 
> Cl-47​mg/l





Marios said:


> Na+37​mg/l


It looks pretty good quality, no heavy metals and low nitrate (NO3-) values.

It doesn't give you hardness (dGH or dKH), calcium (Ca++) or (bi)carbonate (HCO3-) values, but the pH and conductivity levels suggest that it is hard water. <"Your location"> would also suggest that dGH is likely to include some magnesium (Mg++) a long with the calcium.

Because sodium (Na+) and chloride (Cl-) are relatively low, you don't have any saline water input.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MichaelJ (6 May 2022)

dw1305 said:


> and conductivity levels suggest that it is hard water.


Agreed. 819 μs/cm  - deducting the contributions from the SO4,Na,Cl, I would venture a guesstimate around 15  KH/GH. I would measure it out with a GH/KH test kit though.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Marios (7 May 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks Darrel. You are always willing to help. 



MichaelJ said:


> Agreed. 819 μs/cm  - deducting the contributions from the SO4,Na,Cl, I would venture a guesstimate around 15  KH/GH. I would measure it out with a GH/KH test kit though.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


Hi Michael. Based on my test kits, KH is around 17 and GH around 20-21. 

On another note, I am currently using Clive's E.I. target, and using KNO3, KH2PO4 and MgSO4. Based on the IFC Aquarium Fertilizer Calculator, my potassium is 46 % of the suggested dose (i.e. 14 ppm instead of 30 ppm). Should I add any Potassium Sulphate to my mixture to increase K to 30ppm or is it not that necessary? As the tank is fairly new and I am still learning on water chemistry, plant needs and deficiencies, I am not really able to tell if the melting from some plant leaves is a nutrient deficiency, plant adaptation from emersed state or a CO2 distribution issue. 
I have recently increased the CO2 injection and based on my readings, the pH reading from ph meter drops from 7.85 to 7.06 and the drop checkers are lime green to yellow in two different positions in the tank, I believe my CO2 to be ok.


----------



## Zeus. (7 May 2022)

Based on your water report and your water already being quite hard I would be very surprised if your water didnt already have enough Potassium (K)in it already to make up the shortfall in 'Clives Regime'.
But Potassium Sulphate is a good cheap salt to use to add some extra K


----------



## Marios (7 May 2022)

Many thanks Zeus!


----------

